

25¢ Growth Special - whit537
http://blog.gittip.com/post/40015064388/25-growth-special

======
thaumaturgy
Man, I really really want to see Gittip go big. It would be great. The recent
credit card fraud issue was certainly unfortunate.

I don't instinctively think that the $1 minimum was a problem. When Gittip was
first mentioned, I asked to be able to give tips without signing in first with
Twitter or Github; I have accounts with neither service. For example, you say,
"...the number of givers on Gittip is really, really small (279) compared to
the number of people who, e.g., are on the Internet (2,450,000,000
[source])...", but you aren't making your service available to everyone on the
Internet.

Maybe with the recent fraud problem you'll be forced to stick with requiring
Github accounts for tippers (though I don't see how a Twitter account would
meaningfully alter the metrics for fraud), but I really wish there were some
way for me to just hook my business credit card into your service, point it at
some guy on Gittip, and send him money each week, without having to create an
account on another service first that I don't need.

------
aaronbrethorst
I still want to be able to give one-off 'tips' to people. A couple months ago,
I wanted to express my gratitude to the creator of the bootstrap-sass project
by giving him a not-insignificant amount of money for his work, and was going
to do it through Gittip but I was turned off by my inability to make it a one
time thing.

~~~
whit537
Fair enough. I've added a +1 for you here:

<https://github.com/whit537/www.gittip.com/issues/5>

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Thanks, much appreciated!

